# Greg Doud



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

OH.MY.GOD!

He is by far the best helper I have EVER come across. Many helper in Germany don't even come close to his expertise. He's been working Indra twice today and holy cow does she have a grip. 

We have not done any Schutzhund training in half a year because I didn't trust any helper in my area but Greg Doud is the best. The way he works and handles those dogs is amazing. The way he handled Indra .... wow.... 

Even though it's three hours away, it's totally worth it!

The second run he worked her with the sleeve and all I can say is W.O.W! She bites and she bites good. I have never seen her bite like that before. He truly brings out the best of any dog he's working and he does take as much time as it takes to get what he wants out of the dog.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, he is worth training with. My dog had been screwed up by some very bad early training and Greg turned him around.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I wonder if he would mind if I upload the video of him working Indra. Darnit, I should have asked... 

Tomorrow is another workshop day with him but I don't know if I should risk the drive. I went through a white-out the way back, in the dark and that was pretty darn scary. I heard in the news that it'll go on through the whole sunday because of lake effect snow. 

With him, it actually made a lot of fun working. He's not only a good helper but also a good teacher. Just from observing the others you can learn a lot because he actually explains what he's doing and why he's doing it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like a pretty awesome guy. Congrats on finding someone you like to help you out working your beautiful Indra!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I hope we can see the video!

So happy you found someone awesome to work with!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I think she made quite an impression but not because she's so beautiful but because she had a little accident WHILE she was being worked on the sleeve even though I walked her before I took her in. It was only a couple of drips but I guess from now on she's known as the dog that is "full of $hit" and in a "$hitty mood". :help::wild::hammer:

When I called hubby to let him know that i am on the way back home he was like "They are all sick, they've been having diarrhea." 
I am not sure why... maybe it's because we changed to Wetland TOTW, that is the only thing I can think off because we just switched over. 

However, Greg had a blast making fun of her LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I think she made quite an impression but not because she's so beautiful but because she had a little accident WHILE she was being worked on the sleeve even though I walked her before I took her in. It was only a couple of drips but I guess from now on she's known as the dog that is "full of $hit" and in a "$hitty mood". :help::wild::hammer:
> 
> When I called hubby to let him know that i am on the way back home he was like "They are all sick, they've been having diarrhea."
> I am not sure why... maybe it's because we changed to Wetland TOTW, that is the only thing I can think off because we just switched over.
> ...


 
oh gosh..... lol


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Mrs.K said:


> Many helper in Germany don't even come close to his expertise.


_*Most*_ don't come close to his expertise.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Where did you train with him? How awesome that you had such a great time!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Christine, he's holding a Workshop at the Liberty Club once a month


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Christine, he's holding a Workshop at the Liberty Club once a month


Hmmm. I think he holds a workshop in northern Virginia once or twice a month. I've emailed to see if that is ongoing. 

I was wondering if that's where you went--but good to know you think highly of him! I will check it out.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> I wonder if he would mind if I upload the video of him working Indra. Darnit, I should have asked...
> 
> Tomorrow is another workshop day with him but I don't know if I should risk the drive. I went through a white-out the way back, in the dark and that was pretty darn scary. I heard in the news that it'll go on through the whole sunday because of lake effect snow.
> 
> With him, it actually made a lot of fun working. He's not only a good helper but also a good teacher. Just from observing the others you can learn a lot because he actually explains what he's doing and why he's doing it.


Just a heads up he prolly WOULD mind if you put up his video of his work with out asking aint no secrets in Schutzhund but it common courtesy to ask permission from your helper if you post up his work its easy to make assumptions opinions about a 3 minute video.
And yes he is a great coach I talked with him Monday about coming here in May before the Working Dog Championships.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Joker said:


> Just a heads up he prolly WOULD mind if you put up his video of his work with out asking aint no secrets in Schutzhund but it common courtesy to ask permission from your helper if you post up his work its easy to make assumptions opinions about a 3 minute video.
> And yes he is a great coach I talked with him Monday about coming here in May before the Working Dog Championships.


That is why it's not up


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> OH.MY.GOD!
> 
> He is by far the best helper I have EVER come across. Many helper in Germany don't even come close to his expertise. He's been working Indra twice today and holy cow does she have a grip.
> 
> ...


Theres a reasion hes staying in Florida for the winter with Ivan they aint hanging around the beach nut swinging


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I recently attended a Greg Doud seminar. I had switched Training Director's a few months prior due to some training issues my dog had. I brought my new Training Director with me to the seminar and we tested my dog out on Greg to see if his issue was resolved and I was very pleased that it was. I was also very pleased that both Greg and my TD were very much on the same page as how to approach things in protection. 

Greg not only gave really good protection advice but also had lots of good ideas and pointers in the obedience area as well. 

I am hoping to attend a few more of his seminars in the near future. 

I highly recommend attending one of his seminars if you can.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Joker said:


> Just a heads up he prolly WOULD mind if you put up his video of his work with out asking aint no secrets in Schutzhund but it common courtesy to ask permission from your helper if you post up his work its easy to make assumptions opinions about a 3 minute video.
> And yes he is a great coach I talked with him Monday about coming here in May before the Working Dog Championships.


Hey Mike, are you entering Jett in the working dog championships??


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

*intense envy*


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

SchDDR said:


> *intense envy*


+ 1


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

chruby said:


> Hey Mike, are you entering Jett in the working dog championships??


AWDF is to early for me to get my tracking in order the Working Dog Championships are doable. To word it carefully I have my sites set on going if Im able to get him polished up also its a easy drive. 
We ended in a good place last fall so Ill have to see what he looks like when the snow is gone we have a great place to train in the winter but it has its limitations.
You thinking of giving it a go?


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I am going to just aim at getting his SchH3 this spring/summer/fall....like you, I want to feel ready. Then maybe go on to regionals, etc....

Well good luck and will maybe bump into you there!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lets see how far we'll make it. Especially since we do the Search&Rescue... both might be a little too much financially. SAR is much closer than the Schutzhund Club and the Schutzhund Club wants a 50 Dollar Application fee plus 400 Dollars a year membership. 

In Germany you pay your 20 Euros a year and have full access to the facility and to each program they have. So I am not used to spend that kind of money on Schutzhund AND pay for all the gas to get there. 

Why do things have to be so extremely expensive over here.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I would not want to add up the dues and gas I have spent going to training. This is part of the challenge in getting titling done in this country.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Samba said:


> I would not want to add up the dues and gas I have spent going to training. This is part of the challenge in getting titling done in this country.


Yup. One cannot compare resources, proximity or cost of SchH in Germany to that in the US. They are worlds apart. $400 a year is average, actually a bit on the low end of average in many areas. There are places where the going rate is 5-10 times that easily.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Yup. One cannot compare resources, proximity or cost of SchH in Germany to that in the US. They are worlds apart. $400 a year is average, actually a bit on the low end of average in many areas. There are places where the going rate is 5-10 times that easily.


At the closest option I currently have, I could easily end up spending $1000 a year if I trained twice a month.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That is ridiculous! Seriously... it shouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The culture of SchH in this country, and therefore it's cost, is vastly different from Germany. I really do not think one can really compare such apples and oranges. 

I also think it a bit inappropriate to outright pronounce that US prices are ridiculous or state that it shouldn't be that expensive, without both a grasp of those cultural and economic differences and some solid facts on how those clubs that are supposedly charging too much use their funds. Most clubs I know, and everyone I've been a member of, is quite transparent with their finances and where the money goes. If one really wants to know how a club spends it's money, all one has to do is ask.

Certainly in some situations, and especially the more expensive ones, the cost is directly related to a helper being paid. But there are other costs that simply must be met, costs I doubt many clubs in Germany have to deal with. Most clubs over there enjoy the fact that the generations of SchH people before them bore that cost to get the club going; to get the field and equipment, make arrangements with local property owners, not to mention there are far more judges and helpers and those who can come in and teach concentrated in a much smaller location so hosting events like trials and seminars are much cheaper. In Germany, how many clubs have to pay to rent the property on which they train? How many need special and quite expensive dog club liability insurance to make it safe for everyone to train? How many clubs in Germany face $1000 airfare prices just to get a judge into town for the weekend to do a trial? Those factors right there are huge costs SchH clubs in the US must absorb. And those are just for starters. Now look at the numbers of people doing SchH to share in that cost. A club with 10 people is going to have to charge each one more per person than a club with 100, just to cover the insurance bill.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Chris Wild said:


> The culture of SchH in this country, and therefore it's cost, is vastly different from Germany. I really do not think one can really compare such apples and oranges.
> 
> I also think it a bit inappropriate to outright pronounce that US prices are ridiculous or state that it shouldn't be that expensive, without both a grasp of those cultural and economic differences and some solid facts on how those clubs that are supposedly charging too much use their funds. Most clubs I know, and everyone I've been a member of, is quite transparent with their finances and where the money goes. If one really wants to know how a club spends it's money, all one has to do is ask.
> 
> Certainly in some situations, and especially the more expensive ones, the cost is directly related to a helper being paid. But there are other costs that simply must be met, costs I doubt many clubs in Germany have to deal with. Most clubs over there enjoy the fact that the generations of SchH people before them bore that cost to get the club going; to get the field and equipment, make arrangements with local property owners, not to mention there are far more judges and helpers and those who can come in and teach concentrated in a much smaller location so hosting events like trials and seminars are much cheaper. In Germany, how many clubs have to pay to rent the property on which they train? How many need special and quite expensive dog club liability insurance to make it safe for everyone to train? How many clubs in Germany face $1000 airfare prices just to get a judge into town for the weekend to do a trial? Those factors right there are huge costs SchH clubs in the US must absorb. And those are just for starters. Now look at the numbers of people doing SchH to share in that cost. A club with 10 people is going to have to charge each one more per person than a club with 100, just to cover the insurance bill.


All of what Chris said and I still wander off the reservation and $$$$$ for more work


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It would be wonderful if training was inexpensive...
between helper fees, fuel and private training I think my dog will hit the $10,000 mark before he gets his SchH 1!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mrs.K said:


> Why do things have to be so extremely expensive over here.


A club requires a facility, which you have to rent and pay utilities for. Then you need insurance and I think the Sportsman's is like $600. Depending on the facility the club is using the club may also be responsible for part of the owner's insurance. You need equipment... blinds, sleeves, dumbells, a jump, an a-frame, the right safety gear for the helper just for starters. For a trial you have to pay the judge's airfare, lodging, food. Depending on the type of club and where it's located you might have to pay to be part of the parent organization. Sometimes you pay your helper.

I've been part of or visited/trained with a few clubs where the club would use someone's property or not pay a helper or constantly use one person's equipment for all the dogs and while it might be cheaper it often doesn't work. I'd rather pay a bit more and have everything be "fair". Helpers reimbursed for their gear, members reimbursed for the use of their facilities, etc.

And even after all that I'm probably paying more in gas than I am to train with the club! And now I'm only driving 1.5 hours each way.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am wondering. Do you actually have a liability insurance in case something happens or is it the club only that requires liability? 

Anytime you want to join a club in Germany you need proof of liability for yourself and the dog, in case something happens. 

As for the facilities, they require Utilities too and they don't pay themselves. 

Everybody is paying the same fee, helpers are usually volunteers but there are club where everybody pays like 5-10 bucks for the helper when they want to do Schutzhund. 

However, I'll get used to it eventually. I couldn't imagine what it is like before I came here. But a lot of things make sense now.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Also clubs here are generally much smaller, so the financial burden isn't spread as much as in a big club.
Sue


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Mrs.K said:


> I am wondering. Do you actually have a liability insurance in case something happens or is it the club only that requires liability?


Typically clubs carry their own liability insurance policy that protects the club officers and property owner should anything occur. There are also additional riders on top of that that can be purchased to protect individual members as well.

There are very few companies that will offer dog club insurance because they do view it as a high liability risk, so prices are high due to lack of competition.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also, just because one has "proof of liability" does not stop one from being sued. Anyone can sue anyone else. If my dog were to bite someone, it doesn't matter if the club or the facility has insurance if they come after me personally. Likewise I might have my own insurance to cover my personal liability but someone could sue my club or the training facility.

I currently rent my home and while my landlord has the insurance on the property I have an additional policy that covers my dogs and the liability in case someone sued me instead of him.


----------

